# He She Is Long Last



## Dribbles (Jul 25, 2006)

Here she is what alot of people have been wating for, its Dribbles shes 2 years old, she likes to play with carboard toilet rolls picking them up in her mouth and throwing them out again.

At the moment im trying to get her a friend as i think shes pineing,BUT my parents say "NO" so if anyone has any ideas on how to turn "NO" into "yes what a good idea please tell me all ideas will be tested.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 25, 2006)

I can't see the picture, only about 1 inch comes out at the top.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 25, 2006)

Same here. Only the top part loads.


----------



## Dribbles (Jul 25, 2006)

what about now?


----------



## Spring (Jul 25, 2006)

Aww! What a darling!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 25, 2006)

Very cute.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 25, 2006)

Lovely! Thats the kind of hutch i wanted to get too.


----------



## Dribbles (Jul 25, 2006)

Im getting some more pics


----------



## Dribbles (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## Dribbles (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## Dribbles (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## Dribbles (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi Dribbles, I can't see any of your pictures.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Dribbles (Jul 25, 2006)

i no i dont no what the problem is though? if anyone no or can tell me how to sort it out please pm me. Thanks


----------



## Hollie (Jul 25, 2006)

Aaaw, she's lovely!  I can't wait to see more pics of her...


----------



## Bunni (Jul 25, 2006)

Dribbles I can't see any picturess except for the one where your bun is in the hutch.


----------



## Haley (Jul 25, 2006)

Cant see any of the pics..I use photobucket.com to upload all of my pics and resize them..it works great.

Im in love with Dribbles...dutch bunnies are my favorite (I have 2)! I hope you two are getting on okay. Shes such a doll!

-Haley

PS...i'll try and resize the pics you sent to me for your avatar tomorrow


----------



## ~elmo~ (Jul 25, 2006)

Very cute !!!


----------



## Dribbles (Jul 26, 2006)

Hopefully thesework!!!!


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 26, 2006)

I can't see any of your pictures except the first one, but she looks very cute! I, too, am a dutch fan


----------



## ButterBunny (Jul 26, 2006)

Awww, Dribbles is quite the cutie. Her hutch is awesome also! Although the rest of your pictures aren't showing up...:dunno

--Shyanne & Oreo:hearts:


----------



## Dribbles (Jul 27, 2006)

Hopefully these will show up


----------



## Dribbles (Jul 27, 2006)

YES!! the pictures work this time lol :bunnydance:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow, Dribbles' coat is gorgeous. The contrast of the black and white is very striking.


----------



## ButterBunny (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh, she is gorgeuos! Dribbles is an absolute doll. Hehe. Glad the pics finally showed up now.

--Shyanne :hearts:


----------



## cookie2006 (Jul 27, 2006)

Awww, she's a cutie!!


----------



## Dribbles (Jul 29, 2006)

she has just started eating out of my hand and letting me stroke her but is still a bit nerbous


----------



## cookie2006 (Jul 30, 2006)

That's great progress!


----------



## Dribbles (Aug 4, 2006)

She turns out being a he lol we got 2 rabbits for free today, we let them together, and dribbles mounted the girls, so we split them up. lol the girls are called Nibbles and Honey (not dutch dont now what breed they are) they have a slightly longer pointy tail. They are 8 months old and they are already bigger than Dribbles who is 2!!! lol


----------



## ButterBunny (Aug 4, 2006)

Yes yes. That's the only reason we can't get a girly friend for Oreo yet, he's yet to be fixed, grr. Money reasons, unfortunantly. So we have to keep him away form our cat...he thinks she's a bunny.:rollseyes:

But anyways it's great you found out Dribble's real gender. Poor thing ^^;


----------



## Dribbles (Aug 6, 2006)

Thinking about letting them together now, how long wil it take for a rabbit to have babys as i think they might have already made a go of it lol within minitues they were at it. Dont now if shes pregnant or not?


----------



## Spring (Aug 6, 2006)

If Dribbles is a boy (Do you know for sure? Females mount females too to show dominance, it's not just a male trait) DO NOT let him with the females. There are already lots of unwanted buns, not to add to the population, especially with cross breeds. If you've had them together, then between 28-31 days you should expect a litter. Did you have both females with the male? Keep them seperate, don't put them together until you get Dribbles neutered.


----------



## aurora369 (Aug 6, 2006)

It only takes a few seconds for a female to get pregnant.

Rabbits do not have a cycle like other animals, they are forced ovulators. Their eggs will drop when they have been mated, so they are receptive at all times.

If your new bunny is a male, then your female is most likely already pregnant.

Best to get your male neutered ASAP, and then keep him seperate untill at least 4 weeks after the neuter to make sure no viable sperm are left.

Take a look at these websites to help you sex you rabbits:
http://www.debmark.com/rabbits/sexing.htm
http://islandgems.net/sexing.html
http://www.rabbitnetwork.org/articles/sexing.shtml

You have to make sure the genitals are pulled apart all the way, and if it is a fully mature male, then the penis will pop out. And a girl will look like a taco or tear drop.

--Dawn


----------



## Dribbles (Aug 21, 2006)

the rabbits are in seperate hutches now the sisters are in one with two levels, and Dribbles in another but its a single hutch


----------



## Dribbles (Oct 8, 2006)

I will try and take more pics mostly of the newgirlys, they have settled in well. Haley get ready for more picturesfor resizing lol


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 9, 2006)

You can also go to tinypic.com, upload yourpictures there, and cut and paste the IMG link into your post, and thepicture will show up with no problems! 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Haley (Oct 9, 2006)

yeah, Photobucket works that way now too! Theyset it up differently..you can upload your pic and then choose toresize it to message board size!

give it a try and feel free to email or pm me if youre still having trouble.

cant wait to see the new ladies!


----------



## Dribbles (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi im no good at that sort of thing il just email them straight to you haley


----------

